# Reviewed: Nitro Team Gullwing vs. Burton Joystick vs. Never Summer Revolver



## patongue (Feb 26, 2010)

Nice review. regarding the random catching thing at no speed, I was getting that too. Just very random, weird, and all of a sudden. still haven't figured out why, but glad it doesn't happen at speed. Appreciate the bit about durability, was worried about that but had no prior board to really compare to


----------

